# Low Amniotic Fluid



## missyjlu

Hi, im new to this website and just hoping that someone can give me some good advice and miracle news. I went for my 20week scan 2weeks ago and was told I had extremely low amniotic fluid, so was referred to a specialist. When I went on the Friday I was told my amniotic fluid level was only 1.6cm (should be over 5cm) They couldnt tell me whether the baby was healthy or not and obviously gave me the option to terminate or continue, I have chosen to continue as I still feel him move all the time and the dr also saw his bladder fill up. Think I have a ruptured membrane. I have another scan on Monday which will check if there is any more water there, ive been on bedrest and drinking looots of water, I just hope it works or at least I hope for a miracle. Please let me know if you have experienced anything like this, at this moment in time I am completely aware of what can happen and how serious it is, so please only positive stories! Thank you!! x


----------



## barbikins

I had a ruptured membrane at 31 weeks & went into labor couple weeks later. 
Unfortunately my baby didn't live past 5 days which was unrelated but definitely due to being born prematurely. 

I hope everything will be OK for you!
xo


----------



## Bay

I am so sorry that you are going through this, and am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

With my son, i leaked amniotic fluid at 36 weeks. The sonographer said that the fluid level was so low that the baby's lungs weren't working when she did the scan, and she gave him a really low rating, i can't remember what it was called.

Somehow, we made it to week 37 on the dot and he was born perfectly healthy. 

Hope this helps a little. All the best.


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

so sorry hun. I know exactly what you are going through. All you can do is keep faith that everything will be ok. It is possible for fluid to go back up. Stay on complete bedrest and drink water until you feel like you can anymore. :hugs: & GL


----------



## peagarden

My fluid was low but for different reasons, I wasn't leaking. They do normally prescribe bedrest and drinking loads for this so u r doing all the right things. Good luck x


----------



## TrustAllah

Hey missyjlu,
I have some miraculous news for you hun, I ruptured my membrnes at 17 weeks and leaked and leaked daily. They said the same to me too about termination and very low chances of survival etc but I bit my tongue and prayed and prayed to God that my baby would make it and painfully carried on with the pregnancy! After another 12 and a half weeks ofcomplete bedrest, twice weekly blood tests n checks in hospital, and barely any fluid for them to measure whilst scanning...and constant prayers...my beautiful baby Ayesha was born at 29 weeks! She had a rough start but after 2 months in Neonatal, she came home and is now a healthy and extremely loud 9 month old! 

So don't let anyone write your baby off just because they think theres no chance because thats not for them to decide. Life and death is in Gods hands. You need be positive and dont lose hope.

Wish you all the best for the scan tomorrow and the entire pregnancy. InshAllah the outcome will be good. tc.xxx


----------



## Radiance

I had a gush of amniotic fluid at 29 weeks, my levels increased and a few days later it was back to normal. I carried my daughter to almost 42 weeks :)


----------



## mad76

I was also told I had low amniotic fluid. Then had to have scans every week. Three scans later levels increased and by the time I had lo levels were Norma again. Keep hope x


----------



## lalos 30

hey hun i went thu this last year but my waters didnt break my fluid was just low there were talks about delivering my baby at 30 weeks but she hung on in there where i was induced at 38 weeks baby was healthy and perfect just small 4lb i was scanned weekly and had to have ctgs daily . just make sure you rest as much as you can and drink loads xx


----------



## missyjlu

Well I went for my appointment and the fluid had doubled in size from 1.6cm to 3.5cm, I was over the moon, even though I'm aware its still very hope it certainly gives me more hope, I am leaking everyday and I am on bedrest drinking lots and lots of water, not just to fill the waters up to prevent infection, I don't react well to the antibiotics! Baby is still kicking and moving about and I had my first shot of steroids this morning and back in tomorrow for tw second shot :) I'm feeling extremely positive and even bought my pram and cot which I wasn't planning on doing until the baby was here! This has made me realise though no pregnancy is wet safe until baby is here and given thumbs up, so I need to continue as normal and not let this beat me :) 
I hope one day I can tell a miracle story (midwife actually said its aura law so far which made me smile (alot) I hope to inspire woman in the future for hope :)


----------



## missyjlu

Some more news :D I'm now 29weeks 1day-last scan last week AFI was 7.5cm-I'm
Being induced at 34weeks, so fingers crossed baby will be ok! Just hope to hear little baby cry when comes out! That's all I want...then obviously to take home and wrap in cotton wool lol! But I know baby will be in nicu if makes it out good :) x


----------



## peagarden

Aw, thats brilliant news, 34 weeks is good gestation, am sure all will be fine, good luck x


----------

